# pulled muscle?



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the other day Llama leaped from my mom's lap to the floor (my mom was already near the floor) and started screaming. then she was panting and clearly in pain. after we held her and soothed her, she calmed down and let us touch her hind paw. when she walked, she favored the other leg. about thirty more minutes later, she was gingerly running around and even stood up on her hind paws to greet my stepdad when he came from the store. the next morning she was frolicking around merrily. indeed, she was frolicking around merrily the entire day (ah, the joys of poodleship!). again, no problem thoroughly massaging the paw. this morning, however, as she just woke up, she was limping again. right now she's back to crazy running, so it's almost as though her paw hurt right after she woke up.

any thoughts on what it could be? I know that knees could be problematic in toys, but this is her foot, not the knee. also, Llama is about 8lb and she's very high-energy--her feats of leaping (over long distance) are quite amazing...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It could be a pulled muscle. In my experience with limping dogs, it is rarely the actual foot that is the problem. It is usually higher up, knee or hip.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll take her to the vet next week.


----------



## FrouFrouFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Has she been checked out for luxating patellas? That's kind of what it sounds like, especially in a toy. Let us know how she is and what the vet says. Hope she feels better.


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, I have had a similar problem with Twiglet, he was tearing round the field with his spaniel friend and whacked into his golden retriever friend with the weight of the spaniel on top of him .It happened at Christmas and has only just got better.I did not take him to the vets as during the day he was absolutely fine charging around as normal nothing wrong, but when he woke up from a sleep he would limp on his shoulder at front. A couple of minutes walking on it he would be fine every time .But I nave been very strict restricting his exercise no off lead and just walking him short distances. I also gave him five days anti inflammatory medicine metacam to help it heal.now he is fine. My newfie pulled a muscle a couple of years ago in his back leg chasing a cat it took months to get better.i had to take him to hydrotherapy which cured him. Sure your little poodle will be fine soon.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

We had similar situation last year, but we didn't find out what happened to Oki's leg... He jumped into the car and began screaming like he broke his leg, it wasn't knee cap, wasn't muscle, but he didn't want to use that leg for weeks, we did X rays - nothing, it looked fine. He did have to get anti inflammatory drugs and vet recommended short walks and no jumping as long as he start to use that leg again. It took several weeks to heal (what ever was that), but now I don't let dogs to jump into car while they are overexcited, they sometimes crash into each other because they are happy to go for a ride in a car... now I wait few sec for them to calm down before let them go in.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she's scheduled for the vet on Saturday. I'll update everyone.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

so the vet did an x-ray, but she needs to consult the radiologist on Monday to determine if it's a hairline fracture. Llama got pain meds and no running for her (poor hyperactive sweetheart!). and no, that is not a patella issue.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Jelena said:


> We had similar situation last year, but we didn't find out what happened to Oki's leg... He jumped into the car and began screaming like he broke his leg, it wasn't knee cap, wasn't muscle, but he didn't want to use that leg for weeks, we did X rays - nothing, it looked fine. He did have to get anti inflammatory drugs and vet recommended short walks and no jumping as long as he start to use that leg again. It took several weeks to heal (what ever was that), but now I don't let dogs to jump into car while they are overexcited, they sometimes crash into each other because they are happy to go for a ride in a car... now I wait few sec for them to calm down before let them go in.


did I ever tell you that I find Oki fascinating? :love2:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update, FC. Is hairline fracture common in poodles?

I hope Llama will recover very very soon.

Poodle hugs from Nickel~


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw this thread, I'm glad it's not a patella problem and hope it's not a hairline fracture either. Poor little busy thing! This will put a crimp in her style--_no running!_--but just for a short time, I hope. Do you have puzzle types games to keep Llama busy while she's off her regular exercise? I often wish a poodle could be taught to color; when the kids were small and it was raining outside coloring books and crayons saved the day. I wish Llama a speedy recovery.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Is hairline fracture common in poodles


I sure hope it's not common, but apparently it's hard to detect.

hugs from Llama to Nickel :smile-big:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Do you have puzzle types games to keep Llama busy while she's off her regular exercise? I often wish a poodle could be taught to color; when the kids were small and it was raining outside coloring books and crayons saved the day.


you mean like IQ treat balls? I sure wish Llama could do some embroidery or bake cookies! 

she also got her rabies shot yesterday.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I too am glad its not a patellar problem! Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> I sure wish Llama could do some embroidery or bake cookies!


If you can get that little sweetie to sew and bake, there my be hope for _me _yet!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

When Lady got spayed she wasn't supposed to run or jump (yeah, right!). I gave her a Kong with peanut butter and different rawhide chewies, it helped a little. It was a L-o-n-g ten days.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the radiologist concluded that she doesn't have a fracture!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

That is a good news! Wish her well and soon to recover!

That's what happens sometimes with poodles because they just cant be 'normal', have to jump around all the time  !

Thank you for liking my Oki he is my hearth and soul!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm happy to hear Llama's x-ray revealed no problem. If you could only get a "refund" on all the worry, huh?


----------

